# Impossible d'installer Windows sur MacBook 12 Pouces retina



## GenreDown (20 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Depuis plusieurs jours je cherche à installer Windows 10 sur mon MacBook 12 Pouces Retina de 2015.

Mais voilà, lorsque j'ouvre l'Assistant Boot Camp et que je clique sur "Continuer", on ne me laisse pas le choix de créer une clé USB ou autre, je passe directement à l'étape ou je dois partionner mon disque dur, et choisir mon iso de Windows 10.

Alors je suis les étapes, mais lorsque le MacBook redémarre sur l'installation de windows, ça me dit qu'il me manque des drivers, et je ne peux rien faire à part redémarrer.

Avez vous des pistes ?

Je commence à perdre espoir

Merci 




*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## macomaniac (21 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour *GenreDown
*
L'absence de l'option : "_Télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de Windows auprès d'Apple_" dans la première fenêtre affichée par l'«Assistant BootCamp» est une anomalie logicielle.

À ta place > je restaurerais carrément l'OS installé (tu re-démarres > à l'écran noir > tu tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* jusqu'à affichage de la la  > tu lances l'option : "_Ré-installer OS X_" > à destination du volume de ton OS > compter entre 2 et 3 heures pour l'opération complète, connexion _Wi-Fi_ requise) => seul le logiciel-Système sera restauré > dans le respect de ton compte d'utilisateur (avec ses données et réglages) et des applications tierces ajoutées.

L'«Assistant BootCamp» faisant partie des composants du Système restauré > tu pourras vérifier en le relançant si l'intégralité de ses fonctions a été restaurée du même coup...


----------



## asus27 (4 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour 

Je remonte ce post imaginant bien que son auteur à trouver la solution.

Sur ces machines et iMac dernier "cru", pas besoin de créer une clé USB. Simplement télécharger le fichier ISO chez Microsoft et lancer bootcamp. On sélectionnera le répertoire où se trouve l iso et hop, les drivers se téléchargeront dans la foulée.

Fab


----------

